# Fur Never Goes Out of Style



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

that's fur sure.  Nice red too. 

I've taken a liking to craft fur in recent times, but I still love using the natural stuff. Squirrel tail, kip tail, deer, bear what ever. Just something about natural material that gets me.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Well unlike you old guys, I prefer no fur at all.

Back to the fishing report...........How do you like that new rod Woody? That blue sure is nice to look at.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice work canoeman  nice to see you an andrew out there tearing it up


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

WTG canoeman! Nice fish, pics and report!

aaronshore, I'm an old guy but I like a clean
presentation myself...


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice post Woody, it was great fishing with you! I have so much to learn about the water up here, and woody has been a true mentor!

After that Red, we tried to put one in the boat for me, but I was having one of those days where nothing seems to go your way. The funny part about that is I still had a blast trying!!


----------



## birdwelljax (Nov 9, 2009)

Great Pictures! What type of camera and lens do you use?


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

how do you like the Xi3? I may get one next week


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

> Great Pictures! What type of camera and lens do you use?


My boat camera is a Canon A560 which you can buy on ebay for $60-70. Processing is in Adobe Lightroom. Unfortunately that piece of software is about $300. Picasa from Google (free) also does a great job.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

> how do you like the Xi3? I may get one next week


Get one!! It casts well with a Wulff 7wt triangle taper, but when I tried an 8wt triangle taper on it today, I didn't like it--too heavy. The biggest difference I noticed between this and my other 7 wt is the lifting power when you need to move a fish. It is a powerful rod.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Great report thanks for sharing,buy the way in my honest opinion, going natural is the only way to fly.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice looking red! Congrats on the success with the new rod.


----------

